# opinion on lowering springs and shocks for 64



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Any opinions on the following lowering springs and shocks for the 64 GTO:

Eibach (3855.140 gto) ( 1.3in Front, 1.3in Rear) with KYB GR-2 shocks.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You don't want MY opinion!!!!! I'm all for leaving them alone!
Jeff


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I like the natural stagger look of big 15s in the back and smaller 14s on the front. Gives it that instant "Muscle" car look. I don't know why you would want to lower it, they seem to stand pretty low already.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I did a 1" drop on my 66, 

Hotchkis Sport Suspension 1917 - Hotchkis Sport Suspension Lowering Coil Springs - summitracing.com


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

I thought lowering the car would make it handle and corner better, also eliminate the extra gap between the tire and wheel well. It actually sits kind of high (my car), but that's the way it was made with the stock springs. I figure I could always change back to stock if I needed to.


----------

